
Ruby Under the Influence [of Scala] - westoque
https://thoughtbot.com/blog/ruby-under-the-influence-of-scala
======
pmontra
But .map is slower than .each Explanation with MRI source code at
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31529069/is-map-
faster-t...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31529069/is-map-faster-than-
each/31529299#31529299)

